# USB Port?



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Does it really matter? It won't charge your phone. And can't be used for data transfer. So probably not. 

It's a pretty weak port. You can play music from a thumbdrive or use it for android auto. Supposedly movies but I haven't had any luck yet.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

No it's not.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Did the USB port change for Gen 2?

I drive with my iPhone 6 USB-connected (2014 Gen 1 USB) and it does charge the phone. It is a slow charge so I’d guess it’s a lower-powered USB.


----------



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

Rivergoer said:


> Did the USB port change for Gen 2?
> 
> I drive with my iPhone 6 USB-connected (2014 Gen 1 USB) and it does charge the phone. It is a slow charge so I’d guess it’s a lower-powered USB.


I think there's an Android/Apple difference here. I bought a split cable and tried the power side on an adapter on the power port and on an external battery that usually charges it up quickly and I still saw battery drain. From what I've researched, Android throttles itself back on charging when a USB data connection is also present. Which is profoundly dumb.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

WarningU2 said:


> Anyone know if the port is a USB 3 ?


I'd be mildly surprised if it's USB 2. It doesn't need to be all that fast just to play a MP3 file.


----------



## shockz (May 23, 2015)

snowwy66 said:


> Does it really matter? It won't charge your phone.


Yes, it can. My iPhone's battery can get a pretty hefty boost on only a 20 minute drive, similar to my 2 amp wall charger. Android Auto and Car Play work fine with it.


----------



## WarningU2 (May 5, 2014)

"I'd be mildly surprised if it's USB 2." 

I'd be very surprised if it was not USB 2. I wouldn't expect it to be USB 3. I think Chevy Guy you meant to say I'd be mildly surprised if its USB3? 

The reason I am asking is ... 

I have two Android phones with USB-C connections (HTC and SamSung). I have a USB 2 cable with a micro USB to USB-C adapter that I use in the car. The phone connects to My Link for Android Auto and appears to be fine, even charges, albeit very slow. I was going to purchase a new cable that is USB-C (not requiring the adapter) as that is best, however it says it is for a USB 3 port. I would expect it to be downwards compatible but the company also has a USB-C to USB 2 cable so I wasn't sure if the first one is downwards compatible. I went to the manual for the 2018 Cruze and it doesn't say its USB 2 or 3. I would assume 2. I'm seeing the dealer and York Electronics to check out my defective rear view camera on Thursday ... I'll ask them what port type it is. 

And if the phone does not charge from USB port (whatever the type) I'd consider that a serious issue. My 2014 Cruze did charge the phone.


----------



## KENSTV123 (Sep 21, 2014)

I believe its a usb 2.0 which would be 1/2 amp charge, very slow by todays standards but will in fact charge up to that spec, it is current protected though so if the battery is a large capacity modern cell phone battery and its real dead it will not charge due to the high current demand, if you want fast charge you have to get a smart QUALCOMM spec type which talks to the phone and ups the charge rate to 1.5+ amps-depends on the model, the best ones are ankey you find on amazon and are capable past the 2.1 amps of most fast chargers, there are some resistors in the smart chargers to sense the apple and android phone large capacity battery's


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

WarningU2 said:


> "I'd be mildly surprised if it's USB 2."
> 
> I'd be very surprised if it was not USB 2. I wouldn't expect it to be USB 3. I think Chevy Guy you meant to say I'd be mildly surprised if its USB3?


There's two issues - charging current and connection speed. I was referring to the connection speed. Unless the USB2 chips were cheaper, why would they install a USB2 port given the intended use? I'll amend my comment and suggest it's the cheapest port money can buy. There simply isn't a need for high speed access.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

shockz said:


> Yes, it can. My iPhone's battery can get a pretty hefty boost on only a 20 minute drive, similar to my 2 amp wall charger. Android Auto and Car Play work fine with it.


Mine don't charge unless the phone is asleep. It can't compare to my 2 amp charger in the socket. Charge stays about even when using android auto. And that's probably because battery saver mode has to be turned off for android auto to work properly.


----------



## WarningU2 (May 5, 2014)

Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## 2015LT2 (Jan 20, 2017)

The insert of the USB 3.0 jack would be blue I think. Black or White would indicate USB 2.0


----------



## KENSTV123 (Sep 21, 2014)

yes blue is usb 3.0 and it has 5 more pins than usb 2.0, charge rate is up to 1.5 amp so still not robust for todays devices, the lighter plug dc-dc is the best shot for fast charge


----------



## sledstorm1 (Mar 9, 2017)

My S8 Plus has no problem charging using the usb c cable. My Note 4 would not charge. Both using Android Auto. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

